# Ride a (cleveland) Bay Day



## Rollin (8 August 2012)

Sunday 9th September is Ride a Bay Day.

If you own a pure or a part-bred Cleveland Bay please put this date in your diary.

Watch this space for more information next week.


----------



## AJ & Kiz (9 August 2012)

ooo whats this i own a cb x  x


----------



## CBFan (9 August 2012)

It's in the diary!


----------



## Rollin (9 August 2012)

Half a case of good Fizz for the best piccy too!!


----------



## CBFan (9 August 2012)

oooh I like the sound of this


----------



## Mithras (9 August 2012)

I'd love to ride a Cleveland Bay, as I have a horse everyone keeps mistaking for one (he isn't  but might have some breeding way back) and I might consider a part bred or full bred as my next one.  But none near me I think!


----------



## Rollin (9 August 2012)

Mithras said:



			I'd love to ride a Cleveland Bay, as I have a horse everyone keeps mistaking for one (he isn't  but might have some breeding way back) and I might consider a part bred or full bred as my next one.  But none near me I think!
		
Click to expand...

Are you in London?  There is a lady who lives at the end of the Mall who keeps about 30 in London, I don't think she has any for hire though!!!

If you pop over to France you can ride one of mine or ask on the Southern Cleveland Bay Club Website if anyone is in need of a riding companion for the day.


----------



## CBFan (10 August 2012)

Rollin said:



			Are you in London?  There is a lady who lives at the end of the Mall who keeps about 30 in London, I don't think she has any for hire though!!!

.
		
Click to expand...

   ***LIKE*** hehe!

Mithras.. I'm only in hertfordshire so if you'd like to come and have a sit on mine one day let me know


----------



## lyndsayberesford (10 August 2012)

my warmblood gets mistaken for a CB too! I love the CB's! 

Mine has a really rich dapple bay coat  but is 17.2hh so dont think there is much CB in there!


----------



## CBFan (10 August 2012)

lyndsayberesford said:



			my warmblood gets mistaken for a CB too! I love the CB's! 

Mine has a really rich dapple bay coat  but is 17.2hh so dont think there is much CB in there!
		
Click to expand...

My Pure CB is 17.2 and still growing....


----------



## Rollin (10 August 2012)

CBFan said:



			My Pure CB is 17.2 and still growing.... 

Click to expand...

Yep Plenty of tall CB's.  I being a timid soul and an OAP prefer to be a bit closer to the ground.  The original CB was a pack horse and so stood at 15.2hh, I have five CB's from 15.2hh to 17hh.  Something for everyone.


----------



## CBFan (10 August 2012)

I would have preferred to be a little closer to the ground but he didn't get that message 

and you're right... they do come in all shapes and sizes


----------



## Rollin (10 August 2012)

Don't you just hate it when that happens - 'stop growing' and they don't.  Could this why the Cleveland Bay has a reputation for being stubborn?  (Can't get my smiley faces to work - sob)


----------



## lyndsayberesford (10 August 2012)

there is my warmblood, any CB in there u reckon??


----------



## Graureiter (10 August 2012)

Another excuse to ride. 

Not that I need one.

Jesse, my 17h2" part bred. 3/4 CB, 1/8 TB and 1/8 Percheron .


----------



## CBFan (10 August 2012)

lyndsayberesford said:









there is my warmblood, any CB in there u reckon??
		
Click to expand...

hmmmm! He does look suspiciously cleveland bay like to me!!!

The legs for sure... the head - what I can make out of it - possibly... the EARS... again possibly...general conformation... as I said.... very suspicious!!! do you have any other pics?


----------



## lyndsayberesford (10 August 2012)

http://www.sporthorse-data.com/d?z=sIVJMI&d=okie+dokie+v

there is his breeding lines

http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10151959850870562.876917.694900561&type=3&l=bf449fd10d

http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10151362453430562.813499.694900561&type=3&l=ce6e1de0da

two links to albums with him in (not the white faced horse though)


----------



## Rollin (10 August 2012)

lyndsayberesford said:



http://www.sporthorse-data.com/d?z=sIVJMI&d=okie+dokie+v

there is his breeding lines

http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10151959850870562.876917.694900561&type=3&l=bf449fd10d

http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10151362453430562.813499.694900561&type=3&l=ce6e1de0da

two links to albums with him in (not the white faced horse though)
		
Click to expand...

What a lovely horse - for me the first thing that spelled CB is his gorgeous coat which we associate with the Cleveland Bay and YES if you trace his pedigree back you will find a lot of CB and YCH, via Oldenburg, Holstein, and even SF blood line.

Marius KWPN trace back to the Young Duke of Cleveland through both Furst and Godin

Celesta in Okie Dokie's pedigree via both Schiller and Nancy traces back to  Yourng Burlington, Ostwick and Ethelbert.

If you trace through Bordeaux in SF pedigrees you will find The Juggler - a CB - although I have to say he is not in our stud book.

So yes he will have a fair bit of Cleveland Bay in his gene pool.


----------



## Rollin (10 August 2012)

Graureiter said:



			Another excuse to ride. 

Not that I need one.

Jesse, my 17h2" part bred. 3/4 CB, 1/8 TB and 1/8 Percheron .






Click to expand...

What a super horse - you know we have a Champion Show Cob in the UK who is dapple grey, called Natterjack Toad he is TBxCB.  Do post some photos when you have done the ride.

A long time since I was in the mid-west but did visit Virginia last summer.  My stallion's sire Tregoyd Journeyman stands at the Old Dominium Stud.  I had a great time and visited the Upperville Horse Show.


----------



## lyndsayberesford (10 August 2012)

Rollin said:



			What a lovely horse - for me the first thing that spelled CB is his gorgeous coat which we associate with the Cleveland Bay and YES if you trace his pedigree back you will find a lot of CB and YCH, via Oldenburg, Holstein, and even SF blood line.

Marius KWPN trace back to the Young Duke of Cleveland through both Furst and Godin

Celesta in Okie Dokie's pedigree via both Schiller and Nancy traces back to  Yourng Burlington, Ostwick and Ethelbert.

If you trace through Bordeaux in SF pedigrees you will find The Juggler - a CB - although I have to say he is not in our stud book.

So yes he will have a fair bit of Cleveland Bay in his gene pool.
		
Click to expand...

Wow that is amazing to know! Thanks for that info!! Just as a newbie to the whole CB thing, what is YCH? 

Wow I am genuinely amazed that he has so much CB in his bloodlines! Wow! Always wanted a CB too! Now I can say I got a PB! Would he get in the Cb part bred stud book?


----------



## Rollin (11 August 2012)

lyndsayberesford said:



			Wow that is amazing to know! Thanks for that info!! Just as a newbie to the whole CB thing, what is YCH? 

Wow I am genuinely amazed that he has so much CB in his bloodlines! Wow! Always wanted a CB too! Now I can say I got a PB! Would he get in the Cb part bred stud book?
		
Click to expand...

Yorkshire Coach Horse - a CBxTB (the original sport horse?)  The stud book was closed in 1936.  Interestingly breeders found that too much 'blood' was not advisable so pure bred CB stallions could stand in the YCH stud book.

The current Chair of our Breed Committee tells me that as recently as the last 20 years Oldenburg breeders came to the UK to buy a pure bred CB stallion to improve the Oldenburg.

This is why it is so important to preserve the pure bred Cleveland Bay.


----------



## Mithras (13 August 2012)

Rollin said:



			Are you in London?  There is a lady who lives at the end of the Mall who keeps about 30 in London, I don't think she has any for hire though!!!

If you pop over to France you can ride one of mine or ask on the Southern Cleveland Bay Club Website if anyone is in need of a riding companion for the day.
		
Click to expand...

Sadly not, I'm in Scotland.  Bit far!  But I'm intrigued because I've been asked if my horse is a Cleveland Bay, although he is in fact a German Warmblood, born in Warendorf, but mysteriously with no breeding listed in his papers.


----------



## CBFan (14 August 2012)

Rollin said:



			What a lovely horse - for me the first thing that spelled CB is his gorgeous coat which we associate with the Cleveland Bay and YES if you trace his pedigree back you will find a lot of CB and YCH, via Oldenburg, Holstein, and even SF blood line.

Marius KWPN trace back to the Young Duke of Cleveland through both Furst and Godin

Celesta in Okie Dokie's pedigree via both Schiller and Nancy traces back to  Yourng Burlington, Ostwick and Ethelbert.

If you trace through Bordeaux in SF pedigrees you will find The Juggler - a CB - although I have to say he is not in our stud book.

So yes he will have a fair bit of Cleveland Bay in his gene pool.
		
Click to expand...

It's funny isn't it... the cleveland is a very unique bay colour... the blackness of the legs and points is also very unique...

That is so interesting about that pedigree! I'd have never known all that! and very interesting that the CB features have come out so prominently in this example too


----------



## CBFan (14 August 2012)

Mithras... he does have a cleveland look about his head certainly...


----------



## Rollin (14 August 2012)

Many German warmbloods carry Cleveland Bay blood.  During the 18th and 19th centuries some of the best CB's and YCH were exported to improve European Breeds, see my earlier post.

I don't know where you are in Scotland, we still have a home on the edge of the Trossachs and I know two CB owners in Perthshire.  Ormiston Highlands who featured recently on the TV programme about the lost roads of Britain, used to stand an unregistered CB stallion, to which they were very attached.  I know they bred some useful hunter types by crossing with Highlands.  I have asked if they will participate on 9th September.

There is also a breeder in Abderdeen who used to have the CB stallion Runswick Liberator - he is now in Wales where his owner hunts him.


----------



## Mithras (14 August 2012)

Rollin said:



			Many German warmbloods carry Cleveland Bay blood.  During the 18th and 19th centuries some of the best CB's and YCH were exported to improve European Breeds, see my earlier post.

I don't know where you are in Scotland, we still have a home on the edge of the Trossachs and I know two CB owners in Perthshire.  Ormiston Highlands who featured recently on the TV programme about the lost roads of Britain, used to stand an unregistered CB stallion, to which they were very attached.  I know they bred some useful hunter types by crossing with Highlands.  I have asked if they will participate on 9th September.

There is also a breeder in Abderdeen who used to have the CB stallion Runswick Liberator - he is now in Wales where his owner hunts him.
		
Click to expand...

I'll keep an eye out here - I would travel to ride a Cleveland Bay, though I'm in Aberdeen.  I would be interested to see if they are like my boy to ride in any way, because he is extremely opinonated and either takes a like or a dislike to the rider almost instantly.  I would certainly have another like him though!

My guess is that he has quite a lot of Gelderlander in him, which also I believe had quite a bit of Cleveland Bay foundation stock.  I just think its a bit of a shame that such an ancient breed with so many good qualities, which has been used as foundation stock in so many continental warmblood breeds, is so often overlooked in the UK itself.


----------



## Rollin (14 August 2012)

Can you pm me some details - phone no and email.

We will try and put you in touch with CB owners close to you.


----------



## lyndsayberesford (14 August 2012)

Mithras said:



			I'll keep an eye out here - I would travel to ride a Cleveland Bay, though I'm in Aberdeen.  I would be interested to see if they are like my boy to ride in any way, because he is extremely opinonated and either takes a like or a dislike to the rider almost instantly.  I would certainly have another like him though!

My guess is that he has quite a lot of Gelderlander in him, which also I believe had quite a bit of Cleveland Bay foundation stock.  I just think its a bit of a shame that such an ancient breed with so many good qualities, which has been used as foundation stock in so many continental warmblood breeds, is so often overlooked in the UK itself.






Click to expand...

Wow he is Beautiful! My gelding had much the same attitude and now Cbfan has kindly pointed out just how much cb is in his lines! LOTS

I'd love to ride a CB! Defo will consider them in my next horse search!!! Prob not for a long time though


----------



## Rollin (15 August 2012)

Anyone wanting to purchase a CB place your order now to avoid disappointment.

Last year on 33 foals were born, we don't know numbers for this year.

This is why I and other breeders are so keen to get people mounted up for 9th September to publicise the joy of owning a Cleveland Bay.  If we don't sell horses no one will breed them.

The past few years have seen the death of several of our most experienced breeders and we need new blood to keep the breed alive.


----------



## Rollin (15 August 2012)

Information on Ride a Bay Day is now on the Home page of the CBHS.

Here is the link. 

http://www.clevelandbay.com/

Please also feel free to post questions on this forum and I will answer them.


----------



## AJ & Kiz (20 August 2012)

this is my cbx any ideas what she maybe crossed with?

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...0583047177096.376414.698247095&type=3&theater

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...0583047177096.376414.698247095&type=3&theater

thanks x


----------



## Rollin (20 August 2012)

AJ & Kiz said:



			this is my cbx any ideas what she maybe crossed with?

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...0583047177096.376414.698247095&type=3&theater

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...0583047177096.376414.698247095&type=3&theater

thanks x
		
Click to expand...

Sorry I am not on facebook and cannot open that.  Do you have a pedigree on sport horse database?  Can you post her photo via photobucket?

What is in the CB side of her pedigree?


----------



## AJ & Kiz (20 August 2012)

ah sorry does this work



















unfortunately i dont know anything about her breeding all her passport says is "unknown"  x


----------



## AJ & Kiz (20 August 2012)

just realised the one that says copy right on i have bought the rights to  it woulod have it written across the whole thing if not  thanks x


----------



## Rollin (20 August 2012)

A really nice horse.  Pretty head, I say CB's are handsome rather than pretty but I have a pure bred mare which breaks that rule as she is exceptionally pretty.  If passport says unknown what makes you say CBx, do you have any history?

The most popular CB x has always been with TB.  I know of CBxDales, CBxHighland and CBxWelsh D but in all of these cases the result is a more substantial cob type than the horse in your picture.

What do you know detective work can be fun.


----------



## AJ & Kiz (20 August 2012)

awww thank you  it says on her passport breed: cb but just cb i asked the vet and she said she agrees with the cb but thinks shes cross as she has some white and i was told pure cb dont have any markings? a few people have guessed crossed with Hanoverian?? xx


----------



## Rollin (20 August 2012)

How silly of me to forget!!  There is a HannxCB on the Junior Dressage Team for the UK.  Here is a photo of him and link, he is called Spring Pascall.
http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=267677&highlight=spring+pascall


As far as your own horse is concerned, who did his first vaccination?  Can you trace his breeder via that?

Once upon a time CB's who had white could not be registered in the stud book (nor could chestnut).  Now they can but carry the notation mis-marked.

There has just been a huge genetic study of the CB for which the researcher was awarded a PhD.  Dr. Andy Dell pointed out in his thesis that the mis-marked register had become a dumping ground for some good horses.

If you had some idea of your horse's history it might be possible to get a DNA test done.

How old is your horse?


----------



## AJ & Kiz (20 August 2012)

Thanks so much for your reply im really enjoying reading this . Wow I can actually see the resemblance with the Hanoverian I think the only way for me to find out for def is a dna test ..her passport was dont by her previous owner ...i really should have asked where her old one was so stupid of me, i have letters from previous owners and have been in contact but she has been pushed from pillar to post as was a very difficult horse, she is now 17  born 1995 

thanks again for your help xx


----------



## Hedwards (20 August 2012)

Ahhhh, I'm in the process of looking for a new ned, and saw a CB on the HHO classifieds, sadly not there any more, real shame as I really liked the sound/look of him, and after a bit of research really like the sound of the breed generally!

Sadly havent seen any others advertised in the right age/size/price range since then!


----------



## CBFan (20 August 2012)

Hedwards said:



			Ahhhh, I'm in the process of looking for a new ned, and saw a CB on the HHO classifieds, sadly not there any more, real shame as I really liked the sound/look of him, and after a bit of research really like the sound of the breed generally!

Sadly havent seen any others advertised in the right age/size/price range since then! 

Click to expand...

have you looked here?

http://www.clevelandbay.com/for-sale

If you spot anything you like, please ask around for information as there are quite a few not so good ones about  maybe pay a visit to a few studs to see what is around too?


----------



## CBFan (20 August 2012)

Rollin said:



			Once upon a time CB's who had white could not be registered in the stud book (nor could chestnut).  Now they can but carry the notation mis-marked.

There has just been a huge genetic study of the CB for which the researcher was awarded a PhD.  Dr. Andy Dell pointed out in his thesis that the mis-marked register had become a dumping ground for some good horses.
		
Click to expand...

That said, as an owner of a 'miss marked' horse (mine has a large white star and a snip), I do think there is good reason for such a register. I don't see it that my boy is deemed any less of a horse because of it, moreso that the society want it noted that he is not the perfect specimen of a CB (which he is not). I would therefore (if he still had the means to do it) not entertain the idea of breeding from him to produce purebred stock. The reason being, if the society let their guard down about markings and colouring, what else are they happy to ignore??! I very strongly believe there should be a much tougher system for registering / approving breeding stock in order to maintain the credibilty of the breed for years to come.


----------



## Hedwards (20 August 2012)

CBFan said:



			have you looked here?

http://www.clevelandbay.com/for-sale

If you spot anything you like, please ask around for information as there are quite a few not so good ones about  maybe pay a visit to a few studs to see what is around too?
		
Click to expand...

Hi

Yes, thats exactly where i went when doing a bit of research on the breed, unfortnately cant see anything to suit at the moment, the 17hh ride/drive looks interesting and i may email to see how much they want for him, my budget is very limited! just a shame the one on HHO isnt advertised any more, he looked like a cracker! Thanks for the tips though! Not sure going to studs is an option due to my tiny budget...


----------



## CBFan (20 August 2012)

You might be suprised... but even so, it is worth going for a look around just to get an idea of what you're looking for  ... or not as the case may be!


----------



## Rollin (20 August 2012)

CBFan said:



			That said, as an owner of a 'miss marked' horse (mine has a large white star and a snip), I do think there is good reason for such a register. I don't see it that my boy is deemed any less of a horse because of it, moreso that the society want it noted that he is not the perfect specimen of a CB (which he is not). I would therefore (if he still had the means to do it) not entertain the idea of breeding from him to produce purebred stock. The reason being, if the society let their guard down about markings and colouring, what else are they happy to ignore??! I very strongly believe there should be a much tougher system for registering / approving breeding stock in order to maintain the credibilty of the breed for years to come.
		
Click to expand...

I quite agree with you that we should have breed standards and these should be maintained. It is amazing then to think that right now CBHS is divided on the Grading Register debate.  Some breeders want to introduce non-CB blood into the stud book and others, myself included, think we should maintain our stud book of 'pure' horses.  There are after all plenty of warmbloods to choosed from.

 I am fairly sure that EU legislation has brought about the change in our stud book regs.  I know someone in DEFRA told me a horse could not be deprived of its pedigree status, which is what used to happen.

France has also changed its regulations.  It used to be the case that full pedigree passports and registrations were only issued to progeny of approved/graded stallions now they have a category called Origin Known (OC), this includes full passports for progeny of non-approved stallions.

To return to the argument about mis-marked horses - mis-marked may not be a show horse and in the days when a rich mans Ferrari was his team of matched horses, a breed which bred true to type and colour was important.  

However, most CB owners are not breeding their horses and the white markings do not effect those characteristics we hold so dear temperament and lovely paces.  If a mis-marked horse can compete and fly the flag for our stud book so be it.

Sorry folks can't do those smiley faces.


----------



## Rollin (20 August 2012)

Hedwards said:



			Hi

Yes, thats exactly where i went when doing a bit of research on the breed, unfortnately cant see anything to suit at the moment, the 17hh ride/drive looks interesting and i may email to see how much they want for him, my budget is very limited! just a shame the one on HHO isnt advertised any more, he looked like a cracker! Thanks for the tips though! Not sure going to studs is an option due to my tiny budget...
		
Click to expand...

Hedwards,

Penryhn stud is closing, they did have a number of horses of all ages for sale.  Several of the Intl. Carriage Driving Team in Landes Region of France, came from this stud, purchased as unbacked youngsters.

Look at the breeders list on the CBHS website


----------



## Hedwards (21 August 2012)

Rollin said:



			Hedwards,

Penryhn stud is closing, they did have a number of horses of all ages for sale.  Several of the Intl. Carriage Driving Team in Landes Region of France, came from this stud, purchased as unbacked youngsters.

Look at the breeders list on the CBHS website
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for this, will have a look.

I'm really looking for young (ish) but backed and ridden away (minimum of 16hh), and i have a feeling CB's may be a bit beyond my budget of £2k (possibly a bit more for the right horse)


----------



## Rollin (21 August 2012)

Hedwards said:



			Thanks for this, will have a look.

I'm really looking for young (ish) but backed and ridden away (minimum of 16hh), and i have a feeling CB's may be a bit beyond my budget of £2k (possibly a bit more for the right horse)
		
Click to expand...

I will ask about for you.


----------



## Hedwards (22 August 2012)

Rollin said:



			I will ask about for you.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you so much, thats really kind


----------



## yeeharider (23 August 2012)

I bought mine as a 16.3 3year old CBxISH He did not stop growing until he was 7 now stands 18.1. bought him to sell on but  14years on  I still have him. He is a fabulous hunter, have hunted his legs off,never opened a gate jumps everything in sight, not quite fast enough for BE intermediate,  pedigree is Inishfree, Knaresbrough Warlock would have another again highly recommended


----------



## Rollin (23 August 2012)

Yeeharider, I hope you send in a photo of your horse and take part in our Ride a bay Day.

How about organising a CB hunt?  I have been trying to get one organised.  In the USA they organise one each year.  You should have enough CB's in Yorkshire.

Middeltown Valley Hounds, Virginia, USA  _ Cleveland Bay Day


----------



## yeeharider (23 August 2012)

WOW!!!! what a fabulous photo very impressive line-up


----------



## Rollin (7 September 2012)

A great big Thank You to Sue Cutts at Fold's Farm CB stud who has sponsored rosettes for Ride a (Cleveland) Bay Day.

As our little group in France have already pledged our support and sponsorship, my o/h collected our rosette when in the UK this week.  First fifty to pledge will also get a rosette.

I will treasure this rosette as a reminder of our patron's Diamond Jubilee.


----------



## Carrots&Mints (7 September 2012)

Love my clevland bay cross (Alfie) and would absolutely love a pure bred  *keep wishing*


----------



## Rollin (7 September 2012)

FulshawGirl said:



			Love my clevland bay cross (Alfie) and would absolutely love a pure bred  *keep wishing*
		
Click to expand...

Are you going to ride out on Sunday?  If so send in your pledge to the society.

Don't forget we love pics.


----------

